# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Confiep: Falta que más empresas industriales decidan invertir en la sierra

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, dic. 21 (ANDINA).-* La actividad promotora de la inversión fue uno de los motores que impulsó el desarrollo económico del país en los últimos años, no obstante lo cual es fundamental industrializar la sierra, resalta El presidente de la Confederación Nacional de Instituciones Empresariales Privadas (Confiep), Ricardo Briceño.  
El presidente de la Confederación Nacional de Instituciones Empresariales Privadas (Confiep), Ricardo Briceño, expresa su opinión sobre éste y otros temas vitales para mantenernos por la senda del crecimiento económico.  *¿Cómo evalúa la labor de Proinversión este año?*
- Proinversión es una de las instituciones fundamentales del Perú moderno. Por ello, debe actuar bien y rápido. Sin embargo, de 12 proyectos que tenía para licitar este año, solo transfirió tres. Debemos analizar por qué no se cumplió la meta. No se trata de criticar a Proinversión, sino de establecer una forma para mejorar su estructura a fin de que actúe con mayor celeridad.  *¿Qué problemas afectan el dinamismo de la agencia?*
- Por ejemplo, casi todos los directores de las diferentes áreas de Proinversión están con acusaciones penales. Existe gente que al no querer que se ejecute un proyecto inicia un proceso penal contra ellos, inclusive antes de que la concesión se efectúe. Luego, el Poder Judicial acoge estas denuncias y la labor de Proinversión queda paralizada.  *¿Algo totalmente incongruente con el fin del ente promotor?*
- Exacto. Nadie trabajará con la celeridad necesaria si tiene un juicio sobre sus espaldas. No es posible que cualquier persona cuestione un proceso cuando la Contraloría certificó su viabilidad. 
Esto, entre otras cosas, hace que Proinversión no funcione a la velocidad esperada. Necesitamos que todo se resuelva a la brevedad posible y esa es una tarea que estoy seguro el nuevo director ejecutivo de la agencia sabrá asumir con suma responsabilidad.  *¿Qué opina de la iniciativa de incentivar la inversión industrial en zonas de altura?* - Muy buena. Si bien es cierto estamos en contra de las exoneraciones, como las aplicadas en selva, consideramos que la sierra es un caso diferente. Es necesario que se haga algo para motivar la creación de industrias en altura. 
La sierra peruana estuvo postergada por muchos años y merece el progreso y que sus productos tengan valor agregado. No obstante, debemos analizar detenidamente si las medidas que se den efectivamente motivarán a los empresarios a invertir y así dejemos de traer los productos primarios a la costa y transformarlos.  *Aparentemente, empleadores y trabajadores no logran un acuerdo en el marco del Consejo Nacional de Trabajo, ¿por qué?* - Inicialmente nos reunimos con las centrales sindicales y acordamos dirigirnos al Ministerio de Trabajo para solicitarle que se reabra el diálogo social mediante el Consejo Nacional de Trabajo (CNT). 
Había una fecha prevista, pero se pospuso por la realización de la marcha por la paz. Las centrales sindicales querían otra fecha, pero no se logró acuerdo alguno. Debo recalcar que el sector empleador siempre está dispuesto a sentarse a la mesa del CNT cuando sea llamado. No rehuimos esta responsabilidad. Por el contrario, motivamos las reuniones.  *¿El problema es de las centrales sindicales, entonces?*
- Tengo entendido que existen discrepancias internas en las diferentes centrales. Probablemente esa sea la razón por la cual no quieren acudir porque no existe un consenso. Creo que deberían llegar a un acuerdo.  *Calidad del empleo público* 
A entender del presidente de la Confiep, una de las reformas más importantes por realizar es mejorar la calidad del empleo público.
En ese sentido, Briceño sostuvo que la modernización del Estado pasa por desarrollar la carrera pública sobre la base de méritos. 
El funcionario debe tener un horizonte, saber que crecerá y ganará más por sus méritos y no vivir con la angustia de que seguirá o no trabajando en una entidad pública cuando hay un cambio en la administración, aseguró. 
Por otro lado, dijo que es necesario que se apruebe una ley promotora del desarrollo de la actividad bursátil y que sea compatible con las leyes de otros países en vista de la inminente integración de la bolsa limeña con otras bolsas de la región. 
No se está en contra de que se apliquen impuestos a las ganancias en bolsa, sino de la forma complicada cómo se presentó la propuesta. Esperamos que en este proceso, la comisión de Economía y el pleno del Congreso de la República limen ciertas aristas complicadas, puntualizó.Temas similares: Artículo: Confiep insta a empresas a promover desarrollo social y ambiental Artículo: Cinco empresas peruanas participarán en BioFach con apoyo de Sierra Exportadora Artículo: Cinco empresas peruanas participarán en Fruit Logistica con apoyo de Sierra Exportadora Artículo: Más de diez empresas prevén invertir en zonas altoandinas a fines de este año Sierra Exportadora reunirá a productores andinos con 30 empresas importadoras de 12 países

----------

